# Oregon Land/waste laws



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't have any info about Oregon, but in my experience, these types of ordinances and/or zoning restrictions are usually set at the county/town level, so you typically need to pick a few areas and research each potential county/town. In NC, certain counties are much more horse "friendly" than others.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Most have laws that waste not get into water systems - creeks, rivers, etc.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I know there's no statewide law on the number of horses per acre, but as PaintedHorseMares mentioned, that may be locally regulated at the county or city level.


----------

